# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Why are England's wig-makers thinning out?

## gmonasco

England's wig-making industry "has almost died", according to some of its most experienced figures.

But it is not the likes of Wayne Rooney and Louis Walsh turning to hair transplant surgery that has brought their traditional craft to its knees.

Instead the cause is high labour costs and competition from China that some in the industry say they simply cannot compete with.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-17843564

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Instead the cause is high labour costs and competition from China that some in the industry say they simply cannot compete with.


 
and competition isn't even necessary to say.  The reason there *is* competition is because of the slave labor prices out of China.


The last 30 years of the world economy was built on cheaper and cheaper labor.

----------


## bigjackie8135

> and competition isn't even necessary to say.  The reason there *is* competition is because of the slave labor prices out of China.
> 
> 
> The last 30 years of the world economy was built on cheaper and cheaper labor.


 Absolutely right!
Its just too much cost to have wigs made in England

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

any good wig makers in London?

----------

